# Is Z next?



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have heard many rumors that Z will be next does anyone want him to go and if you do who for?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd like to get either Abdur Rahim or Jamison plus a little filler maybe.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I'd like to get either Abdur Rahim or Jamison plus a little filler maybe.


I share the same viewpoint. But if Z does in fact leave, I'd rather see Jamison than AR because Jamison seems more of a 3 to me (while Shareef can easily swing over).


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

I like antawn Jamison alot he would fill in the lacking SF position.... a definite need


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> 
> 
> I share the same viewpoint. But if Z does in fact leave, I'd rather see Jamison than AR because Jamison seems more of a 3 to me (while Shareef can easily swing over).


Yeah I've been warming more and more to the idea of getting Jamison. The more I think about it the more I think he could be the perfect fit.

I don't think Abdur-Rahim can score as well as Jamison without having plays run for him. That's what I really admire about Jamison. He can finish around the basket(something Z has trouble doing) and he is really good at getting loose balls and offensive rebounds.

Also I just really like the idea of keeping Lebron up at the 2. And Jamison loves to post up small 3's or 2's. So that would keep teams from playing lebron with a 3 when we start posting lebron.

I think it would force them to play Lebron with 2's. And there's not really a 2 in the league who is physically on Lebron's level if Lebron got on the block.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

And best of all this deal is very realistic


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll say this though, I liked the Ricky Davis trade, I understood the Miles trade...but if they trade Z for more role players I will go insane.

Z should net a near all-star level player. That's the bottom line. You don't just give away centers of his skill for crap. I know he doesn't fit in Cleveland. But the Cavs can play with him for as long as it takes to find a good deal. They are dealing him from a position of power. It's not like they can't use the extra scoring and post presence right now.

So it better be somebody like Jamison.


----------



## daboy (Jan 24, 2003)

I would love to trade Z for Jamison except for the fact that Jamison has a huge contract. He still has 4 years and 67 million left on it. He's not good enough to pay close to 17 mil a year to. Plus if you have him on the payroll it pretty much means there won't be enough money to pay him plus LeBron, Booz, and Wagner when their contracts are up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I'll say this though, I liked the Ricky Davis trade, I understood the Miles trade...but if they trade Z for more role players I will go insane.
> 
> Z should net a near all-star level player. That's the bottom line. You don't just give away centers of his skill for crap. I know he doesn't fit in Cleveland. But the Cavs can play with him for as long as it takes to find a good deal. They are dealing him from a position of power. It's not like they can't use the extra scoring and post presence right now.
> ...


Z is hurt/injuried alot. Although he is extremely talented. But a near all-star player for him is asking alot. What playoff team would gamble like that unless they have alot of other weapons?

With that, Jamison would seem like a fit, if the Mavs wanted Z. But don't know about the Hawks. They are already a poor team. What if they traded one of their more durable players like Shareef for Z, and Z went down? They would be more then horrible for the duration of Z's contract (the next 2 years).

-Petey

-Petey


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Well heres a trade that works, one of the reasons z has some value is his huge contract that comes off the books next season. This trade involes Atlanta since reef wants out. Cleveland send z to atlanta, atlanta sends reef to Dallas and Dallas sends Jamison and a filler to Cleveland. Draft picks could also be thrown in for Atlanta. Although it doesnt make much sense for Dallas since they already have a billion forwards and they would be essentially trading a forward for a forward.. Also reef comes off the books next season anyway so I guess they would be doing it for draft picks.


----------



## MarkPrice25 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Z belongs in Wine and Gold*

I am on the side of keeping Z. He is not the fly swatter that everyone wants him to be and will never be Theo Ratliff down low. However, he can create match up problems against many teams in the East. The Cavs have done a good job to build a solid bench in the post with Battie and Diop (Who thinks he has Chuck Person range for some resaon). 

Even with the the addition of Jeff Mc. the cavs still need to look for a #1 lead guard.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Z is hurt/injuried alot. Although he is extremely talented. But a near all-star player for him is asking alot. What playoff team would gamble like that unless they have alot of other weapons?
> ...


He's been healthy for like two years now. He gets injured less than Penny Hardaway and he's a center.

If you're dallas he would be the perfect guy to add to the team. He does rebound and block shots. And he can dominate Divac and give trouble to Shaq with his offense. He's the best guy they could get to fill their hole in the middle.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> He's been healthy for like two years now. He gets injured less than Penny Hardaway and he's a center.
> ...


He may get injuried less then Penny, but the Knicks took on Penny to get Marbury. You trading off Z's bad contract with LeBron?

-Petey


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> He may get injuried less then Penny, but the Knicks took on Penny to get Marbury. You trading off Z's bad contract with LeBron?
> ...


Z's contract ends next season.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'd rather give Z away than keep him. To get ANYONE that is pretty good, and who doesnt cause team problems would be a huge plus in my mind.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Z's contract ends next season.


I realize that. But Z's contract is still a max contract... and that is a good thing for a guy of his durability?

-Petey


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I was wrong about trading Z for Jamison...that was a bad idea...because i didnt know quite how much he was making

but my overall reasoning for trading Z (to build onto your young core) was completely correct. I got reamed for my idea of trading Z.

Now I'd bet youd trade him for Greg Ostertag. Anything so you have the money to match on Carlos Boozer. Otherwise you just lost your 2nd best player and future all-star. Nice.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

> Anything so you have the money to match on Carlos Boozer. Otherwise you just lost your 2nd best player and future all-star. Nice.


I would rather have Z on the team right now..over some liar..with NO integrity. :yes:


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Drew Gooden, Calvin Cato, and a first round pick for Z? What do you think?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cleveland Browns</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather have Z on the team right now..over some liar..with NO integrity. :yes:


this is business


Boozer's statements (he will stay) was based on what his market value was.


It went way up..nobody would turn that offer down. 

Trade Z Match Booz :yes: 

sign and trade for Stevenson and send Cato for Z?


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

for Z i think we would trade him to the west for one thing..mabye to dallas for a josh howard, pavel and #1 pick package..or something like that.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cleveland Browns</b>!
> for Z i think we would trade him to the west for one thing..mabye to dallas for a josh howard, pavel and #1 pick package..or something like that.


numbers dont match bud


you guys wouldnt even talk Z trades a month ago...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Z has always been someone that could be had. I just don't like any of the deals that people seem to want to give us. In which case we were better off keeping him until next year when his contract was up. I hope that the Cavs don't match Boozer however. He has gone from being grossly underpaid to being grossly overpaid and I think that will come back to haunt us if we matched.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Z has always been someone that could be had. I just don't like any of the deals


I think atlanta could have him for a 2nd round pick :yes: 

you had better options before all this happened.
now you need to unload him and not take on any salary
Boozer is a future all star for many years.

Which is why I was right all along. Z had value. He was on a young team with an expiring contract next year. He needed to be unloaded.


----------

